# Discouraged



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The weather and stress are getting me down. Stress eating and not able to walk in the mornings. Yuk.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

It's cold just about everywhere this winter! I know your not the only one who is discouraged!! I think the cold weather makes us want to eat more! Let's hope for an early spring!


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

Here too, Alice...

We are planning a move, job hunting and a million other things... I have gone WAY off the wagon. 8-(


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm so glad it's not just me! Some sunshine and warmer weather will help, if that happens.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

chin up Alice. If you can't go for a walk, you know what is more important? Keeping a possitive mental attitude, and.... stretching out. It seems the older you get, the less flexible you become...


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I understand completely. If it weren't for going up and down the basement stairs a zillion times a day, I'd likely not get much exercise at all.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

foaly said:


> I understand completely. If it weren't for going up and down the basement stairs a zillion times a day, I'd likely not get much exercise at all.


Foaly, quit goin up and down them stairs, I'm tired just reading about you. Now go get a big ole bowl of ice cream and tell me how that is..!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

its easy to get discouraged. I am thankful I have a friend who encourages me to walk at least 3 mornings a week, we drive out to the school to walk inside at 6am! In April we will start walking outside, I am looking forward to that!
Can you do yoga or other excercise with a dvd or tv program, I know our PBS stations have different kinds of excercise programs on during the day.
Pam


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Slev said:


> Foaly, quit goin up and down them stairs, I'm tired just reading about you. Now go get a big ole bowl of ice cream and tell me how that is..!


Slev--I wasn't trying to be ugly in my response. All I was saying was if it weren't for having stairs in my house, outside exercise in the cold weather would be low on my to-do list. That's all.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Foaly, I can't know for sure, but I'm thinking Slev was being funny  I read it as a "oh golly, I'm just tired READIN' about ya! LOL " 

Alice, it's hard to get through a winter without some depression creeping in. Keeping busy seems to help some folks, for others..like me....I just give myself permission to be crabby and unhappy  Then, for some reason, it goes away. :shrug: I also let myself have a "guilt free day" once a month. 

oh yah...go hug someone.  My beloved Artificer has decided to up my HQ once a day (Hug Quotient) It works with most everyone. (not sure I'd go around hugging strangers, but you just never know!!  )


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Oh my gosh, I'm on trying to find an old poem I'm hoping I may have shared on here years ago and I ran across this post. At first when I read what I wrote I thought it sounded pretty sharp.. then I read it over and over and it still sounded nasty. Then I read Wisconsin Ann comment and it made more sense to me, funny how the placement of a word can alter any positive meaning you might intend. ..but now I want a bowl of ice cream... lol. Sorry if this sounded bad back then. Now to keep looking for that poem. (This is killing me)


----------

